# Installer / fabricator Orlando to WPB, FL



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Need to get serious about getting this install done, so posting here. I need an experienced fabricator who can fab pillars and sail panels, build an Aperiodic enclosure (not difficult) everything else is straightforward. Amp rack for 3 amps and 1/3 octave EQ. 6.5 in doors. Din HU. I have all parts, dash kit, wiring, even wood. 2004 Buick Regal. Luxury to install in compared to today's cars. I don't have the time to do this. PM if you are qualified w/ gallery or references and somewhere between West Palm Beach and Orlando.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

go to russ at octave audio


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Would love to, unfortunately I am unable to contact him and can't put this off any longer.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

why cant you contact him? you cant call his shop?


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

No answer. No call back. Moving forward.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Soundcrafters in Daytona Beach is good.

Would you go to Ocala? I know it's the opposite direction from WPB.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

What's in Ocala?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Are you close to this place? Jon is a member here i believe.

Lakeland, FL Auto Glass Repair Shop | Auto Glass Repair Shop 33801 | Blvd Customs Of Lakeland


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Close enough, but their gallery isn't too impressive.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

rockin said:


> Close enough, but their gallery isn't too impressive.


give them a call...i went and talked to them when i was vacationing in dade city last year and needed a audio fix. They got some skills...and yes i agree the website sucks. Facebook page is better.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Blvd-Customs-of-Lakeland/145019995476?fref=ts


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

I've had EXACTLY 0 shops / installers inquire about doing this install. LOL.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Honestly, not a lot of fabricators are on here. There's a few, don't get me wrong, but a lot of the big dogs aren't. Probably why you haven't gotten a response. 
Maybe try posting in another section. When I see "Car Audio Jobs," I think shops are hiring, not individuals for one project.

Good luck, tho.

Jay


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Did get this install done about a month ago. Was going to do a review and post some pics, but the shop never sent me any pics.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Did it meet and or exceed your expectations ?


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

2 b honest, elements of the install did meet my expectations, other elements EXCEEDED my expectations (how often can you say that) and some elements fell short of my expectations.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So it all balanced out in the end then.


----------

